

Show HN: progscrape - developer news aggregated from multiple sites - mmastrac
http://www.progscrape.com/
I built this site a few years back as an aggregator for sources that I check reasonably often. I bit the bullet and built an Android app for it this year as well[1]<p>Both website [2] and Android app [3] are open-source.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.progscrape<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mmastrac&#x2F;progscrape<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mmastrac&#x2F;progscrape-android
======
mmastrac
I built this site a few years back as an aggregator for sources that I check
reasonably often. It does some naive tagging/filtering/scoring to help surface
stories that I personally find interesting. I bit the bullet and built an
Android app for it this year as well. [1]

Both website [2] and Android app [3] are open-source.

Would love to hear any feedback -- feel free to fork or submit PRs!

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.progscrape](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.progscrape)

[2]
[https://github.com/mmastrac/progscrape](https://github.com/mmastrac/progscrape)

[3] [https://github.com/mmastrac/progscrape-
android](https://github.com/mmastrac/progscrape-android)

------
charlieegan3
Pretty good how you've got the articles grouped if they're shared on more that
one site.

I've been working on something very similar for a while:
[http://www.serializer.io](http://www.serializer.io), I've kind of slowed down
recently though.

It's a rails app,
[https://github.com/charlieegan3/serializer](https://github.com/charlieegan3/serializer)

I'll have a look over the code tomorrow.

~~~
mmastrac
That's cool -- I like the variety of sources you've collected. I considered
adding custom RSS feeds to progscrape as well but haven't had a chance.

The multi-device checkpointing in serializer.io is really cool! I find that
the volume of stories from Reddit+HN is too high to keep up with all of them
so I use the 'read' status of links to keep track of what I've seen on the
homepage.

~~~
charlieegan3
Thanks, yeah marking as read is kind of essential.

